# My betta tank at work



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I built a divided, filtered, 10 gallon betta tank for my desk at work. A year or so ago I posted that I was setting up a tank, and was looking for some tips on the set up, but not much in replies/info. Not a big deal.. I figured out how to do it,and it works great.

I wish I could set up a tank with a single pygo in it, but it didn't fly too well with the management...lol


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

looking good blue. the gravel is quite nice. goes well with the setup


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

looks good! i like it!


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

Nice tank, I'm in the progress of making a smaller beta tank, any good tips?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Greez said:


> Nice tank, I'm in the progress of making a smaller beta tank, any good tips?


I tried betta bowls, and had 3 fish die for no reason. Then I built this set up. I went with a small cascade submersible filter, partitioned off just enough room across the back to fit the filter, then drilled holes in the back wall to the 2 end areas. the dividers have holes and slots to let water through, and the water dumps over a small wall behind the partition. To make it simpler, the water flows in one direction, and through all the divided areas. I've had it set up for over a year now, and no casualties. I do a 30% water change every 2 weeks. It was low cost, and is easy to maintain. it's nice to look at while I eat my lunch and take a break.


----------



## Greez (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks, I'm not a big Betta person but my girlfriend loves them so I have a few of them and wanted to put them in a aquarium instead of just a bowl.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice clean little set up and the blue gravel is definately a statement of you trademark blue.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Ja said:


> Nice clean little set up and the blue gravel is definately a statement of you trademark blue.:laugh:


LOL....they know me at work as Blue Flame, but not from my fish. The car and side business is what got the title started.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

till it's a cool image you got going on all fronts.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Not to shabby.
I wouldn't mind a 5 gallon and some crpyts or something.
I like the set up...its a good idea.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Here are some better pics of how it is set up.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

EDIT..
I see it now?
Not sure what happened..laptops gettin screwy I guess.
I'm interested in how you set up the filter...how do you clean it out with the bio balls there?

Looks like an interesting set up man!!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

notaverage said:


> nothing there blue...


It's gotta be you bud......I can see the pics on my end


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

works for me. maybe its your browser or loading speed?


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

cool little set up and nice bettas blue flame :laugh:


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

notaverage said:


> EDIT..
> I see it now?
> Not sure what happened..laptops gettin screwy I guess.
> I'm interested in how you set up the filter...how do you clean it out with the bio balls there?
> ...


http://www.animalworldnetwork.com/ca30070gphup.html

This is the filter I use on it, and the bio balls are in a separate compartment. It's a cheap set up, that filters the water, yet has a low current that these bettas can live with. The whole set up was relatively cheap. $13 for the filter, $8 for the tank, a small tube of silicone, I already had the bio balls and glass top, and I got all of the plexi out of the scrap bin at work.

Thanks for all the complements everyone. lol, I was told that I couldn't keep more than one of these bettas in one tank by a fello co-worker. I had to prove him wrong!

Even if it wasn't what he meant, exactly.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

so there is no aggression between them?

that kinda goes against everything people learn about betta's


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> so there is no aggression between them?
> 
> that kinda goes against everything people learn about betta's


lol........they're all in the same tank, but divided. as for aggression, they fight through the plexi like a mo-fo.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

lol


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

cool setup, I like the filter


----------



## PDOGGY (Apr 17, 2008)

Betta's? F**kin Gay! Think management would know what a payara or wolf is? Come on man! Oh, just saw the car, that explains everything!


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

PDOGGY said:


> Betta's? F**kin Gay! Think management would know what a payara or wolf is? Come on man! Oh, just saw the car, that explains everything!


Unless you have something that runs 11 flat at the track, I wouldn't knock the car if I were you, and as for the Bettas; they work for me. I have 9 tanks running at home, and it's kinda nice having something sorta low key for a change. So, go flame someone elses thread Dog breath!


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

betta's are bad A$$


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> betta's are bad A$$


I think that they're pretty cool too. I mean, how many people even have a fish tank at work? I was kinda leery about putting anything high dollar in there anyways. We just switched to contract housekeepers, and things have been coming up missing here and there. Besides that, like you're gonna put a wolf fish in a 10 gallon tank, really?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

get a 100g bring it in middle of the night and put like 100 exodons in it lol


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> get a 100g bring it in middle of the night and put like 100 exodons in it lol


LOL...keep in mind, it is at my work. Like I have time for that.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Fine Mr. Negative lol


----------

